# Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle



## Fenix2 (11. September 2019)

*Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*

Hallo Zusammen,

die Thematik ist ja schon recht ausgereizt, vor allem da nicht jedes Jahr irgendeine Weltverbessernde Stuhlerfindung auf dem Markt kommt.
Dennoch brauche ich bei der Stuhlsuche eure Hilfe.

Zu mir:
75kg, normal gebaut, 1,80m, keine Rückenprobleme bisher.

Momentan muss ich mich leider noch mit einem Klappstuhl rumärgern, würde nun aber gerne auf einen Gaming- oder Bürostuhl wechseln.

Folgende Kriterien sind mir wichtig:

1) Langlebigkeit! 
- Hierbei fallen die meisten Gamingstühle raus weil nach meiner Recherche nahezu jeder dieser "Gaming" Stühle nach 1-3 Jahren massive Mängel aufweist.
Ich lasse mich jedoch gerne eines besseren belehren.
- Min. 5-7 Jahre ohne erhebliche Mängel sollte der Stuhl aushalten!

2) Armlehne
- gerne verstellbar, muss aber nicht
- sollte ergonomisch gemütlich sein damit auch längere zocker-Abende nicht in Schmerzen resultieren.

3) Rücken
- Ein für mich absolut wichtiges Kriterium ist eine WIRKLICHE ergonomische Form.
Soll heißen: der Stuhl muss wirklich gut für den Rücken sein bei Stundenlangem sitzen.
- gerne verstellbar in übliche Positionen (hinten/vorne, ggf. hoch/runter, etc.), standarteinstellungsmöglichkeiten sollten mir aber eigentlich genügen.

Soweit so gut.
Preislich könnt Ihr soweit bis ca. +-600 Euro Vorschläge machen.
Angedacht war eigentlich eine kleine Liste mit guten Stühlen mit meinen Anforderungen zu erstellen und dann bei Kleinanzeigen oder dergleichen einen Gebrauchten zu kaufen.
Ihr könnt dementsprechend gerne auch mehr als einen Stuhl Vorschlagen solange der zu den oberen Punkten passt.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Westcoast (11. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*

für 600 euro und langlebigkeit wird ein bischen schwer. da gibt es sicherlich in anderen preisklassen andere materialen. 

aber bis 600 euro sind die noble chairs ganz gut mit echtleder: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B072C79X1Z/?tag=glv-21&ascsubtag=503d194a-e6bd-4a7b-8b46-ded132d38cfd


----------



## ParaEXE (11. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*

Hi

Schau dir den an.
noblechairs HERO Echtleder Gaming Stuhl - schwarz/schw…

Liebe Grüsse
Para


----------



## xDave78 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*

Hab mir (nach meinem Bandscheibenvorfall) einen Titan von SecretLabs gegönnt. Ist derzeit im Angebot. Sehr wertig. Die von Noblechairs waren okay aber irgendwie noch nicht was ich gesucht hatte. 

Für mich war wichtig, dass der Stuhl eine ordentliche Qualität hat, gut verstellbar und stabil ist und eine verstellbare Lordosenstütze hat (bekommt man selten unter 400€), damit der untere Rückenbereich optimal gestützt wird. Zweiter Auslöser war, dass ich auf keinen Fall Leder wollte. Hab mir auch super viele Tests und Videos angesehen und war bei Caseking in Berlin probesitzen auf den Nobles und einigen anderen Stühlen. Zwar konnte ich den Titan vorher nicht testen, hab mich dann aber auf die internationale Presse verlassen und ihn bestellt. Lieferzeit ist ein bisschen lang, weil sie nicht ganz nachkommen aber nach etwas 4 Wochen steht er nun. 

Er ist härter als ich gedacht habe aber im Gegensatz zu meinem 0815 Chefsessel merke ich überhaupt nichts - auch wenn die Zeit der langen Sessions noch ansteht hab ich schon ein oder zwei 4-6 Stunden Sessions gehabt letzte Woche und würde den Stuhl jedem empfehlen, der auf Ergonomie bedacht ist.


----------



## v-rin (12. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*

Ich habe seit 5 Jahren einen Maxnomic Stuhl und täglich in Benutzung, der Stuhl ist immer noch wie NEU ohne scherz er riecht sogar noch nach NEU.


----------



## Fenix2 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*

Vielen dank bisher.

Also bisher stehen zur Auswahl:
- Noble Chair
- Titan von Secretlabs
- Maxnomic Stuhl

Bisher tendiere ich am meisten zum Maxnomic Stuhl. Preis/leistung scheinen top zu sein und dein Beitrag @v-rin hat mich neugierig gemacht. 5 Jahre Nutzung und immer noch im guten Zustand ist für mich am aller wichtigsten.
Der Titan ist mit 3-4 Wochen Versandzeit leider vorerst raus, werde mich da aber noch einlesen obs den auch schneller zu bekommen gibt, vor allem gebraucht evtl.
Der Noble-Chair scheint sehr Hart zu sein. Sagt mir jetzt nicht direkt zu. Sitze zwar momentan mehr oder weniger direkt auf Plastik ohne Dämpfung und komme klar, aber etwas weicher wäre schon in Ordnung. Darüber hinaus von Allen am teuersten.

Dennoch: Immer her mit weiteren Erfahrungsberichten und Ideen


----------



## moonlive (12. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*



Fenix2 schrieb:


> Dennoch: Immer her mit weiteren Erfahrungsberichten und Ideen



Ok, meine Erfahrung (nur vom hören und gefühlt) :
DX-Racer, ist raus? Qualität hat durch "Mengenverarbeitung" nachgelassen!

Eine Idee zu empfehlen, wenns um langlebigkeit geht: Auf einen Marken-Bürostuhl umsteigen.
Aber ich glaube "langlebigkeit" bei Stühlen ist immer so eine Sache verglichen mit einem Bett, kann noch so gut sein mit der Zeit ist es, so denk ich einfach durch.
Hauptsache es geht nicht frühzeit kaputt (billigware). Und da sind so Marken wie du schon genannt hast ganz Okay (kleine diverse mängel und unterschiede gibt es wohl immer.)

PS: Hab auch dein Maus/Tastaturen Thread gelesen, falls du dazu noch eine Idee brauchst:
Wie wäre es mit einem Einhand-Keypad.Kann unterumständen auch eine Platzsparende lösung sein. 
Und falls du/ ihr noch kein Mauspad habt: Hätte hier3 Ultradesk XL-Mauspads  herzugeben.


----------



## Fenix2 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*



moonlive schrieb:


> Ok, meine Erfahrung (nur vom hören und gefühlt) :
> DX-Racer, ist raus? Qualität hat durch "Mengenverarbeitung" nachgelassen!
> 
> Eine Idee zu empfehlen, wenns um langlebigkeit geht: Auf einen Marken-Bürostuhl umsteigen.
> ...



Der DX-Racer war noch gar nicht drin ^^
Aber bei dem hatte ich selber schon recht viel negatives gehört weshalb ich da etwas zwiegespalten bin.
Marken Bürostühle sind für mich absolut in Ordnung. Hast du hier eine Empfehlung? 

Zur Tastatur: Tatsächlich wäre das sogar optimal gewesen, leider wusste ich gar nicht das es so etwas gibt. Hatte mir jetzt eine Qisan Tastatur bestellt und werde die testen. 
Sollte die nix sein werde ich mal die aus deinem Link ausprobieren, 40 Euro günstiger ist schon verlockend sofern die Qualität gleich der Qisan ist.
Mauspad auch schon bestellt :/


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*

Den hier habe ich:

noblechairs ICON Gaming Stuhl - schwarz/rot

Seit über 18 Monaten steht er da ohne Gebrauchserscheinungen.
Wird täglich im Schnitt 3 Stunden beansprucht.

Etwas härter als 0815 Stühle aber für mich sehr gut!


----------



## moonlive (13. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*



Fenix2 schrieb:


> Marken Bürostühle sind für mich absolut in Ordnung. Hast du hier eine Empfehlung?
> /


Empfehlungen schon, aber ... leider keine erfahrungen Hier mein Thread
Ich habe mich dann, auch für ein Noblechair entschieden. .

Aber: Perfekt angepasste Syncomeschanische Bürostühle sind die wohl "hochwertigeren" Stühle.
Man sollte sich dafür aber beraten lassen und auch bereit sein mehr geld zu investieren.


----------



## Fenix2 (13. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*



moonlive schrieb:


> Empfehlungen schon, aber ... leider keine erfahrungen Hier mein Thread
> Ich habe mich dann, auch für ein Noblechair entschieden. .
> 
> Aber: Perfekt angepasste Syncomeschanische Bürostühle sind die wohl "hochwertigeren" Stühle.
> Man sollte sich dafür aber beraten lassen und auch bereit sein mehr geld zu investieren.



Hab mir mal deinen Thread durchgelesen. So wirklich schlauer bin ich nach 4 Seiten nicht geworden.
Einzig und allein das Steelcase wohl recht gut ist was Langlebigkeit und Ergonomie betrifft. Aber wenn ich mir die Stühle so ansehen kann ich mir zwar vorstellen das die Top fürs stundenlange aufrechte arbeiten sind, aber ich bin mir da nicht so sicher ob die noch gemütlich sind wenn man sich gerne etwas zurücklehnen will.
Wobei mich die Marke momentan schon derbe reizt weil gebrauchte Stühle, die eigentlich 800 euro kosten, verdammt günstig zu schießen sind und genau in meiner Preisrange liegen :/ menno

@amer_der_erste weist du ob da diese Kissen dabei sind?

Nachtrag:
Was haltet ihr vom Steelcase Gesture oder noch eher vom Steelcase Please?
Der gesture ist oft für 300-400 Euro gebraucht zu bekommen, jedoch immer ohne Kopfstützte.
Der Please für 300 MIT Kopfstütze.

Der please ist generell 40% günstiger beim Neukauf. Weis jemand worin sich beide Stühle Qualitativ unterscheiden? 
Der gesture soll ja angeblich Testsieger der letzten Jahre sein.


----------



## Rwk (13. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*



Fenix2 schrieb:


> Preislich könnt Ihr soweit bis ca. +-600 Euro Vorschläge machen.
> Angedacht war eigentlich eine kleine Liste mit guten Stühlen mit meinen Anforderungen zu erstellen und dann bei Kleinanzeigen oder dergleichen einen Gebrauchten zu kaufen.


Wenn die Langlebigkeit für dich Priorität hat, wäre es imo ziemlich unsinnig einen gebrauchten Stuhl zu kaufen?
Den hat ja schon jemand anders aussortiert, bevor vermutlich die ersten Mängel in Erscheinung treten.
Wie es dann mit der Garantie aussieht steht auch in den Sternen...

Leider bieten auch die tollsten Hersteller von Gaming Racern kaum mehr als 1 Jahr Garantie...das müsste eigentlich jedem Interessierten schon zu denken geben. 
Wenn du was vernünftiges willst, solltest du um die Gaming Stühle einen wirklich großen Bogen machen. Es ist einfach Marketing Quatsch und zu 95% kaufst du Schrott in netter Verpackung.

Du müsstest ja schon dem Thread von moonlive entnommen haben, dass jegliche Stühle mit Wippmechanik im Bezug auf Ergonomie disqualifiziert sind. Leider ist langes sitzen einfach schlecht für den Rücken und die Gesundheit - auch der beste Stuhl ändert das nicht maßgeblich.
Probesitzen wäre unbedingt zu empfehlen, viele verschiedene Modelle! 
Jeder Stuhl mit Polstern, den du dir jetzt im Netz bestellst wird dir besser erscheinen als dein Klappstuhl. Aber wenn du mal auf einem Gaming Wippel-Stuhl sitzt und danach auf einem hochwertigen Bürostuhl mit Synchronmechanik, dann wird dir ganz sicher ein Licht aufgehen. Solche haben auch gewöhnlich schon im unteren Preissegment über 3 Jahre Garantie und mehr.

Schau vielleicht mal nach einem Genidia Pro, einem Wilkhahn On, oder nach Bürostühlen von Dauphin.
Von Topstar gibt es auch sehr gute Modelle, im gehobenen Preissegment.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*

@Fenix2:

Ja, die Kissen sind dabei.
Wie gesagt für <400€ finde ich das Teil super.

PS: ich bin relativ breit gebaut und wog bis vor kurzem 128 kg.
Aktuell nur 114,9 kg! 

Der Stuhl hat nicht 1x geknarzt oder sonst was.
Die Sitzfläche ist wie gesagt nach 18 Monaten immer noch schön hart.
Würde ihn noch als absolut neuwertig bezeichnen!


----------



## Fenix2 (13. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*



Rwk schrieb:


> Wenn die Langlebigkeit für dich Priorität hat, wäre es imo ziemlich unsinnig einen gebrauchten Stuhl zu kaufen?
> Den hat ja schon jemand anders aussortiert, bevor vermutlich die ersten Mängel in Erscheinung treten.
> Wie es dann mit der Garantie aussieht steht auch in den Sternen...
> 
> ...



Exakt deswegen bin ich mit den Gaming Stühlen auch so unschlüssig. So wirklich langlebig ist da scheinbar keiner von.
Problematisch wird es vor allem dann, wenn niemand den Stuhl länger als 2-3 Jahre testen konnte.

Fakt ist, 1000 Euro kann ich momentan für keinen Stuhl ausgeben. Dennoch lässt sich ein Stuhl in der Preisrange realisieren mit einem Gebrauchtkauf.
Die Steelcase Stühle sollen wohl 10-20 Jahren locker halten weil extrem robust gebaut.
Hin und wieder werden die Neuwertig/gebraucht auf Kleinanzeigen angeboten, für 30-40% des ursprünglichen Preises im tadellosen Zustand.
Deine 3 Tipps habe ich mir mal durchgesehen. 
Der Genidia gefällt mir soweit gut, wobei ich ein wenig bedenken hab ob der auch gemütlich ist wenn man mal etwas krumm drauf sitzt, müsste ich definitiv probesitzen.
Ebenso der Wilkhahn On und die Dauphin Marke. 
Werde ich bei meiner Suche mit aufnehmen!

Also diese Gaming Stühle sind nach momentanen Stand der Dinge bei mir raus.


----------



## Rwk (14. September 2019)

*AW: Suche diverse hochwertige Gaming-/Bürostühle*

Vielleicht wäre ja ein Ratenkauf eine Option für dich? Gibts doch fast an jeder Ecke mit 0% Finanzierung. 
Mit einem gebrauchten Stuhl stehst dann meistens ohne Garantie da...würde ich mir gut überlegen.
Viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche!


----------

